# wieder einmal "Hornkraut"



## mec (16. Juli 2007)

hallo,

vorweg: unser __ hornkraut macht mir in unserem schwimmteich (erst 4 monate alt, 180m²) probleme, sorge.
nach bemühung der suchfunktion über "hornkraut" bin ich zwar nun wieder ein wenig klüger, meine eigentliche frage ist aber leider noch nicht beantwortet.

problem:
beim abfischen der fadenalgen, die in mäßigen mengen vorhanden sind, stelle ich fest, dass sich meistens im inneren dieser fadenwolken ein hornkrautast befindet. fast so, als ob das hornkraut die fadenalgen magisch anziehen würde. nun ist es allerdings recht mühsam das hornkraut von den algen zu befreien um es anschließend halbwegs gereinigt wieder ins wasser werfen zu können. dabei fällt mir auf, dass das hornkraut, welches ja ursprünglich einmal schön grün war, oftmals zur gänze braun verfärbt ist und eher leblos aussieht, teilweise auch zerfällt.

meine frage nun: wie kann ich erkennen, ob ich das hornkraut (weil abgestorben) entfernen soll, oder im teich belassen soll. gibts dazu erkennungsmerkmale? abgestorbene teile würde ich logischerweise gerne entfernen.

anbei ein bild der verschiedenen "entwicklungsstufen". in der mitte, untere reihe, ein komplett brauner ast: tot? raus damit?

überhaupt habe ich den eindruck, dass es dem hornkraut bei uns im wasser nicht besonders gut geht, von wuchern keine spur.

freundlichen dank für jede horizonterweiterung.

mec


----------



## Bärbel (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: wieder einmal " Hornkraut"*

Hallo Mec,
das Problem hatte ich letztes Jahr auch... ich hab ganze Körbe voll  Fadenalgenhornkraut in einer Regentonne kräftig geschwenkt und die Fäden ausgewaschen, dann den Rest vom Hornkraut in einer weiteren Regentonne einen Tag zwischengelagert und was dann oben schwamm, kam wieder in den Teich. Dieses Jahr hab ich keine nennenswerten Fadenalgen, auch das Hornkraut wächst nicht so üppig,dafür in den Regentonnen eine schöne Hornkrautzucht und nach Aufforstung mit anderen Unterwasserpflanzen klares Wasser im Teich! (juhu!!!)
Lieben Gruß
Bärbel


----------



## mec (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: wieder einmal " Hornkraut"*

hallo,

danke mal für deine antwort. wieder was dazu gelernt!
wenn ich´s richtig verstanden habe, dann ist ein indiz offenbar ob das hornkraut nach deiner behandlung "oben aufschwimmt"?!

meine hornkräutlein gehen nach reinigung eigentlich fast alle unter.

vielleicht nochmals meine frage, alles hornkraut drinnen lassen, oder doch lebloses (wie zu unterscheiden) entfernen?

mec


----------



## Silke (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: wieder einmal " Hornkraut"*

Hallo,
mir gehts genauso wie dir. Ich pule auch immer die Algen ab, entferne die abgestorbenen Teile und werfe es wieder rein. Anscheinend habe ich nicht genug Pflanzen, die gegen die Algen an kommen.


----------



## sabine71 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: wieder einmal " Hornkraut"*

Hi Mec,

beim Hornkraut sind an den Enden dunklere Stellen, die trenne ich von dem braunen Rest und schmeiße diese dunklen wieder in den Teich zurück. Der Rest
kommt auf den Kompost.


----------



## Seerose (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: wieder einmal " Hornkraut"*

Hallo Sabine!

Hab doch einfach etwas Geduld. Nach nur 4 Monaten hat sich der Teich noch nicht eingespielt. Wenn du die Pflanzen dauernd rausholst, säuberst und wieder reinwirfst, stoppst du diesen Prozess eher als dass du ihn förderst. So können die Pflanzen nicht wachsen.

Unser Teich ist nun beinahe ein Jahr alt, die Pflanzen haben wir im Herbst in den Filtergraben gesetzt. Am Anfang waren die Pflanzen noch recht klein und wurden ziemlich schnell von den Fadenalgen überwuchert. Anfangs habe ich auch versucht, die Fadenalgen aus dem Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt und der __ Wasserpest zu friemeln. Dabei habe ich jedoch nur alles aus dem Sand gerissen.

Also habe ich die Pflanzen in Ruhe gelassen und siehe da, in diesem Frühjahr waren die Wurzeln so weit ausgeprägt, dass die Pflanzen es locker aushalten, wenn man die Fadenalgen herausfummelt. Sie sind jetzt alle bis an die Wasseroberfläche gewachsen und blühen. Auch vermehren sie sich nun stark.

Also am Anfang lieber in Ruhe lassen.

Liebe Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Juleli (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: wieder einmal " Hornkraut"*

Hallo,

naja - ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Ich habe auch Hornkraut in den Gartenteich getan. Zu Anfang war es grün (als ich es gekauft habe). Jetzt - ein paar Monate später - ist es von der Wasseroberfläche betrachtet, nur in brauner Form zu sehen. Ich weiß ja, dass die Fische da nicht drangehen. Vermodert das jetzt auf dem Boden im Teich so vor sich hin oder "lebt" das tatsächlich noch?
Also rausnehmen? Drinlassen?


----------



## niri (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: wieder einmal " Hornkraut"*

hallo,

hornkraut habe ich auch in meinen miniteichen und im aquarium. in den miniteichen wuchert es kaum. aber im aquarium muss ich es alle 2 wochen rausholen und neu ordnen  , ansonsten ist die aq-oberfläche voll damit. dieser pflanze schadet meiner meinung nach das rausholen, einkürzen usw. nicht  . es ist auch sinnvoller neue frische triebe zu behalten und die alten zerfallenden teile zu entfernen. natürlich wenn man dran kommt und wenn das nötig ist.

LG
ina


----------

